# Merry Christmas



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas fellow TAMers.

Thank you all for your support and advice over the last few months of my life. It would have been so much more difficult without you all and I'm truly grateful.

I hope you all have a happy day tomorrow (and every day, for that matter) regardless of your personal situations. 

Let's all hope that 2014 brings us something better than 2013 did .

WWB

x


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you.

Hope you have a merry Christmas also!


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas, brother. 

Hang in there.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you. 

I fully agree - 2013 was a horrible year - although I have had a few bright spots that have definitely helped me get through it.

Here's to a great 2014 for all of us!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas.

Go to hell 2013.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hitbyabrick (Nov 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas.

Let us all find something better in 2014.


----------



## confusedandwonderingman (Jul 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone! I am praying for a great new year for all of us going through this tough time in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

hitbyabrick said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Let us all find something better in 2014.


Ourselves.... first and foremost.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you such supportive members,especially of this forum.You're a great crew!


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone- both in this section but in the Life After Divorce as well.

2013 hasn't been the best, but watch us grow and develop in 2014:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

ReGroup said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Go to hell 2013.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Amen X 1,000!!!!!

Worst year of my life.


----------

